# hippie anarchist sleeper cells destroy the system



## Pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

I just watch a funny documentary with newt gingrich and colin powell.

they accused fannie may and freddie mack of being hippies anarchist from the 60's that went back to school in the 70's started a yuppie empire in the 80's and 90's and used it to purposely bankrupt capitalism in the new millenium .

those damn hippie destroyed capitalism from the inside like they promised in the 60's

this brings up a good point "if you can't beat them, join them" then take them down from the inside.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 26, 2011)

OWS is run by the NWO and Illuminatti ! ....and the banks are really run by hippie anarchists?!?!............. it all makes sense now
but fer real, do you got a link to this documentary?


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

no my friend downloaded it. once I seen Newt and Colin I took everything with a grain of salt. what was most interesting for me was seeing them 2 together. me and my friend were wondering if Colin will be his VP and at first we thought that would be a good move on Newt's part but then I remembered I'm still waiting to see these weapons of mass destruction that Powell promised. with out that I would vote for him before Obama but because of his dead promise to America I will never vote for him. but when my friend wakes up I will get the name and put it on here.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

and come to think of it we charged Roger Clemens with lying to Congress about steroids, Why don't they charge Colin Powell with lying to Congress? I don't give a shit about some roided out pitcher but Powell's lie had major consequences that we are still trying to clean up. Powell needs prison time, all 3 of them Dick, Bush and Colin.


----------



## Yell (Nov 26, 2011)

This is fantastic. I hope i can find this documentary!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

it's called "Generation Zero"

if your know how to download a torrent here it is
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6841781/Generation_Zero_2010_DOCU_DVDRip_XviD-DERANGED


----------



## Earth (Nov 26, 2011)

Colin was told to 'lie' about those supposed weapons of mass destruction, which is why a) they never did turn up and b) he got kicked out of "W"s empire. Anyone who watched those news feeds could see in Colin's eyes that he knew he was lying.
Believe me,
I'd like to see those motherfuckers who put "W" in power (same ones who brought us 9/11 by the way) FRY !!!

I'm now seriously wondering myself who's calling the shots / pulling the strings with OWS...

I like the suggestion that it's the NWO but I think the Tea Party "rulers" are somehow involved - as suddenly the shift with the whole Occupy movement is shoving it up the ass of the 99% and what sad is I don't even think the protesters even realize it - that they are now being used for something else which may (or may not HOPEFULLY) come to be sooner rather than later...

I mean think about it:
when the protesters set up on Wall St, for like the first 3 weeks - there was more or less a complete domestic media blackout.
I had friiends down there in early days, and they said it was a total 'eat the rich' type thing - and that nobody press wise - with the exception of foriegn news media - was giving them the time of day.

Now that the scene has exploded - and has almost (dare I say) become trendy - I see this huge shift from direct attacks on the rich pigs to more of 'lets harrass and make the milddle / working class'es suffer" which - if you read their manifest - is a complete conmtradiction.

So, I now I can't help but wonder which rich pig now pulls the strings of OWS??
I'm very curious as to what they do (or more importantly don't do) next......................


----------



## Earth (Nov 26, 2011)

Speaking of NWO, I've been passing a bumper sticker which states search new world order. 
I just did.
http://educate-yourself.org/nwo/
This goes along with previous comments here.
Suddenly everything is starting to make sense...
Research now continues.....


----------



## Earth (Nov 26, 2011)

1984 was not supposed to be an instruction manual.
Neither was Fahrenheit 451!!


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 27, 2011)

George Soros? if you believe Glenn Beck, Ted Turner who funds the Ruckus Society. Steve Jobs alive and dead with his foundation, The Catholic Church which supports left wing causes in the name of "Social Justice...and oh yeah the Jesuits who support left and right and run the CIA. The Joe Sixpack could care less about this OWS BS unless it affects him directly.(like his abilty to get more beer and cigs) OWS is not a blue collar revolt....Its a revolting of that class of people is a "green collar" and those who work in the tech education and finance industry. They feel that there expensive degrees entitle them to a job that pays at least 55,000 a year. The universitys overproduced these people and they should refund the money that there students paid to them for these promises. Actually this economy is good for Joe Sixpack because those who work in the trades are doing well and working (as evidenced by the crowds of contractors that I see at Home Depots around the country every morning). The Green Collars dont want to get there hands dirty and would not last 10 mins working outdoors.


----------



## Domnique (Oct 3, 2017)

Pheonix said:


> this brings up a good point "if you can't beat them, join them" then take them down from the inside.


If you take Anarchism, remove respect and solidarity, and replace them with exploitation and concurrence, you get Capitalism.

This is why Capitalism is very strong: it correspond to the human psychology. All the stars in the sky are different, all the leafs in a tree are different, we are all different. Wich mean Nature is anarchist, and we human beings likes an anarchist society. The issue now is it get perverted by money and suprematist myths like "You will dominate the earth" (Bibel, page 2). It is also why Capitalism is very strong and must not be underestimated.

Capitalism is also very strong to absorb the contestation. Take the Communism. Each time the communists get in charge, the result was an alliance between them and the industrials, in the name of productivism and progressivism, which in practice resulted in state's capitalism - the leftist version of capitalism. They just repainted our way of life - the industrial society of mass consumption - in red.

The same can be said from the ecologists. Their pioneers in the sixties identified correctly the problem: the industrial society of mass consumption is killing the Planet, and capitalism is just its economical tool, the economical tool that insane way of life deserve. But, with the struggle against the nuclear plants, it become a mass movement, and get almost completely recuperated by the system. Today, in the name of progressivism and productivism, most of the ecological militants are just repainting that industrial society in green, and serves as caution for the massive development of the "new" or "green" technologies. That when in practice, these new green technologies just add new way of exploitation of the finite natural resources, new industries and new way of environmental destructions to the old ones. The main issue being, if you need mining, transportations, industries, and so on, a technology can be blue, red, green, or whatever is the color of the moment, but it will never be sustainable for the environment. And that's a big issue.


----------



## Drengor (Oct 3, 2017)

Not sure I've got a worthwhile opinion on the first bit, but as for the environmental issue I'd love to tell a story.

John Smith has a fridge in his house. It's a good fridge, it keeps his beer cold and his ice cream colder. He's had it ever since he moved into this house, over a decade! People comment on how noisy it is, or how bland it looks but he doesnt care.

Then someone told him he could buy a new fridge, an energy efficient fridge! Saving money is one of John's priorities because, you know, the whole shadow of capitalism thing. So he goes out and buys a new fridge with all these fancy logos and badges on it and it certainly uses far less energy than his old fridge. He installs it himself, the go getter that he is, and fills it right up with beer and is enjoying a cold one in no time.

Later that month he realizes that his electricity bill has gone UP instead of down! How could this be? His fridge is better than the old one! Well, his friend explains, it's because he's kept the old one plugged in in his basement keeping some other stuff that he really doesn't need cold as well!

All this to say, upgrading to solar and wind and nuclear energies is good and all, but the problem will only be solved once we stop using the gas and coal industries. Or stop buying the newest bestest thing if our current thing still has some life in it.


----------



## Domnique (Oct 5, 2017)

It is only 2 sustainable energies on earth: the solar and the elbow oil. By solar I mean direct warm of the solar. You can made solar panels to warm up water, but if you want to make electricity, you need mining, transportation and industries. You can also add the wind, but only like the old wild miles. They are using the mechanical force of the wind and it is possible to build them with local materials.

The mains issue to solve is: the only sustainable way of life is to manage the natural resources and the environment at a local level. That imply a technology that can not be achieved at a local level will never be sustainable for the environment, its resource use, and the wars or the economical inequalities it will produce. On that subject, and on the matter of infinite grow into a finite planet, you can read 3 interviews of Guy Mcpherson:

http://thefifthcolumnnews.com/2015/11/interview-with-guy-mcpherson/
http://presstv.com/Detail/2015/12/12/441334/Humans-global-warming-
https://shift-magazine.net/2015/11/20/the-politics-of-addressing-climate-change/


----------

